# 20,000 steelhead in the pens



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

This afternoon the steelhead fry were delivered to the VanEtten pens from the Thompson hatchery in the UP. The fish are 8 to 10 ins. ,will be held for about two weeks and then released into the AuSable River. This is a supplement to the 100,000 fish total that will be released directly into the river with no hold over. Also 13,000 Atlantic Salmon were released near the Singing Bridge in Lake Huron last week. Volunteers are needed to watch over the fish as they need to be fed and monitered 24/7.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

That's cool and all, but man, planting those atlantics right as post spawn walleye are piling out of the tribs? Skinny water in close is full of lakers right now too. I know there's not much that can be done, but maybe rework the plant time frame if possible?


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

where would one go just to check this scene out? i'd love to go see the pens, i'll be up in the area over the weekend for a few days and know i'll be towards van etten atleast once.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

streamertosser said:


> where would one go just to check this scene out? i'd love to go see the pens, i'll be up in the area over the weekend for a few days and know i'll be towards van etten atleast once.


Call the AuSable River Store 1-989-739-5332 and talk to Lynn he'll give you directions...


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

ausable_steelhead said:


> That's cool and all, but man, planting those atlantics right as post spawn walleye are piling out of the tribs? Skinny water in close is full of lakers right now too. I know there's not much that can be done, but maybe rework the plant time frame if possible?


18-20" par atlantic salmon
Expecting the steelhead to almost double in size, Is what I was told


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm more worried about Consumers Killing the smolts in the river before they smolted!!:rant:











walleye opener going to be crap.....


----------



## ngheen (Apr 1, 2009)

looks like some rain is needed up there too. just a thought here anyone consider that those van ettan creek smolts are goin to get (familiar) with the water feeding those pens, and when they mature that is where they return???? i am hesitant to say this,not wanting to draw any attention to these two unmentionables. that would be good for the lower ausable, but those fish may hit that fork in the river and turn right. cutting down on the number of fish entering and wintering over on the upper ??? luckily these unmentionables are closed during peak run times, and are mostly private. late last fall when the lower one of the two was closed for fishing, took a kayak trip and down and was amazed at number of steelhead there already. I'm sure i will recieve some critisicm for this post but it's just my opinion, and seems logical to me. at least those fish would be able to reproduce semi-unmolested helping out the east coast numbers


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

VE is only closed for the "salmon run", August 15-Nov 30. They don't even need that anymore.....


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Now we have the answer as to where the Atlantic Salmon that the DNR got from LSSU were planted along with the 100,000 steelhead from the UP. I like the Au Sable so don't get me wrong but what does a guy got to do to get the DNR to plant fish in the UP????Mackinac County with 160 miles of shoreline and several awesome fishing rivers gets 20,000 steelhead on a good year. Chippewa County gets about the same.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

ngheen said:


> i am hesitant to say this,not wanting to draw any attention to these two unmentionables. that would be good for the lower ausable, but those fish may hit that fork in the river and turn right. cutting down on the number of fish entering and wintering over on the upper ???



Oh for sure, That's why we pushed to have Rea planted again.

The intake pipe Needs to be extended from the tank to the channel of the Au Sable to get more influence, But the pump won't move the correct volume So a new higher velocity pump needs to be purchased. 
Consumers has said they will install the pipe, Just need the pump. 3500.00$ was a minimum quote I believe someone said? Maybe you remember??


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

To be honest, it's not really all that bad if a few extra steelhead stray into that trib. Then maybe they can add to the small amount of natural repo that happens above the dam. As long as the fish return to the Au Sable system, no problem here.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

> *20,000 steelhead in the pens*


And about a 100,000 Cormorants wait'n for em.........
GL with the plant.


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Have not seen a cormorant bothering plant's all season. The money raised last year should be used towards purchasing the pump that is needed.


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

The trout in the pens are doing fine, less than thirty have died so far. Have not seen many cormorants yet. The fish are going to be released wednesday morning(5-5-10). Several days later we will be receiving the salmon to be pen raised for about two weeks.


----------



## rascal trophy fishing (Dec 3, 2008)

Pen projects are great. We, LACA, in Ludington, have been doing one every year for over 20 years now. It's creative and inspiring to be a part of the project, which I did participate in several years at the beginning. Now, us seasoned guys are trying to pass the reigns of stewardship to the younger fellows starting in chartering, and anyone else with spare time to participate. We've learned, and have tried to pass on the experience, thru trial and error, that the best chance for these smolt to survive when released, is under cover of darkness, maybe midnite or just before. It keeps the smolt more hidden from potential predators like birds and bigger fish alike. We've witnessed the DNR and others planting in broad daylight via trucks with large hoses into the water, the seagulls and bigger fish are immediately attracted and on the scene for a free dinner, and that's not what the effort was designed for, imho. We estimated the survival rate during daylight hours was probably in the neighborhood of 20%, instead of 80% or more. Just a thought for the pen projects elsewhere that may want to try this. Thanks for your efforts, and keep up the good work.


----------



## greyghost (Dec 22, 2008)

Hemlock i was on the river 2 days ago and seen lots of comorants. They are starting to show up. Probably seen 15-25 of them just sitting in the trees waiting. Hope the release goes well. May be able to help a day or two next week to get those things on the move. PM me if ya need more help.


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Greyghost and anyone else who could help out,please call Lynn at the RiverStore. Phone # is in an earlier post.


----------

